# Dinosaurs in Cabazon



## sushisurf13 (Oct 9, 2008)

I was in Cabazon and took a few pics of the dinos. This one came out pretty good. Enjoy!


----------



## Josh (Oct 9, 2008)

Whoa that looks about 100 times more cool than I remember them years ago.


----------



## Isa (Oct 10, 2008)

Very nice pic 

It looks so real, and I find he looks (a little bit) like the dino in toy story, the one who wants to be scary .


----------



## Jas2Cats (Oct 10, 2008)

Neat~! How'd you like to see that in your headlights at night? 

Reminds me of when I was a kid. There used to be some dinosaurs up in the Santa Cruz mountains (of course Santa's Village was still there back then too).


----------



## sushisurf13 (Oct 22, 2008)

I love the dinosaurs out there. I used to look forward to driving to Arizona when I was kid just so I could see them. Now that I'm older, I really dont pay much attention to them. On this day, my love was renewed. I decided to stop for a close up look. They really are amazing. Big dinosaurs in the desert. Cool. They have added a couple of new ones and I hope that they stay forever!!


----------

